# action



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see those log splitters in action helping to get you ready for winter


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll post a pic of my ugly mug, splittin wood. Hope it don't break your computer screen!!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Likes like you are doing good work!


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm the only one!! Splittin big rounds of black oak. Sorry for breakin your screen again, Sonny! 
I was gonna do my nails and fix my hair up!


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

i got one i use at work, I'll get a pic up of her. A good ol girl with a briggs that we can't kill.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, this is my log splitter.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

got the "lite" one i see


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

We need to see that in action, Sonny! If you're outa of wood, you are more than welcome to come an exercise that "machine" on my pile.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> We need to see that in action, Sonny! If you're outa of wood, you are more than welcome to come an exercise that "machine" on my pile.


Don't wait for me, I got a long list of people wanting help. Ken in NJ is first in line, he thinks.


----------

